# Murphy is one year old.



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

These are his first 6 months...


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

And these are the rest the last was taken yesterday


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Aww such lovely photo's, what a lovely handsome boy he's grown into. Thanks for sharing.

Happy first birthday Murphy.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That 2nd one makes me really puppy broody, what a gorgeous little squidge!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

What breed is he? Looks like some lab and some pointer?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

WillowT said:


> What breed is he? Looks like some lab and some pointer?


Hes a Friese Stabijhoun aka Stabij ,,, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stabyhoun


----------



## Sharkomantis (Jun 21, 2017)

Loving the photos <3


----------



## Pacific.Fossil (Sep 30, 2017)

beautiful dog bro


----------

